# Lighted Mini-E Progress



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Making some real progress on my lighted 1/1000 TOS E.
Secondary hull and nacelles are mostly done, execpt
1) Nacelle caps
2) Build base and paint stand
3) Finish out bay doors
4) Electronics in base
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent_1000/pl_1000_prog2.jpg


Shuttle Bay (minus door and control room)..
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent_1000/pl_1000_prog1.jpg

_________________
-- 
-Jason Ware

---------------------------------------------------------
VISIT MY ASTROPHOTOGRAPHY HOMEPAGE!!
ASTRO IMAGES FOR DOWN-LOAD, PRINTS
http://www.galaxyphoto.com
---------------------------------------------------------
My Other Hobby....High Power Rocketry
http://www.galaxyphoto.com/rockets.htm


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Top drawer. Really sweet. I especially love the bay. And the seamless engine mounts. I'll be watching this one! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I see stuff like this and it almost makes me wonder why people keep asking for bigger models at every turn....! (Bryan ducks the 1/350 crowd)

This is terrific! I love it! The shuttle bay alone is a show stopper...

Bryan


----------



## NWO (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice work. 

Your Enterprise A model is AMAZING.


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

More, more more! Love it!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

galaxy_jason said:


> Making some real progress on my lighted 1/1000 TOS E.
> Secondary hull and nacelles are mostly done, execpt
> 1) Nacelle caps
> 2) Build base and paint stand
> ...



I love it!! Great job!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I wish RC2 would release this model clear or with some type of window inserts. I tried to do this on my model and just screwed it all up. I would love to light it up.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

An amazing build, the lights bring it to reality, and I like the lighted Hangar Deck, wow!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I was planning to do this myself sooner or later, even though I was told it couldn't be done.
Well, you done it, and amazingly well I might add. Can't wait to see it finished!
This is peerless work!:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Please tell me how you did the windows so perfect!
-Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

JGG1701 said:


> Please tell me how you did the windows so perfect!
> -Jim


Tell US!:thumbsup:

Pure talent, I suspect.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Tell US!:thumbsup:
> 
> Pure talent, I suspect.


That's what I was afraid of.
-Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

JGG1701 said:


> That's what I was afraid of.
> -Jim


I was told that at that scale you CAN'T cut open the windows evenly & precisely. I believe I can, even more so now that I've seen it done.
Magnifying glasses would be the key for me, personally.
But I AM interested to hear it from Jason himself.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> I was told that at that scale you CAN'T cut open the windows evenly & precisely. I believe I can, even more so now that I've seen it done.
> Magnifying glasses would be the key for me, personally.
> But I AM interested to hear it from Jason himself.


Yes, glasses help me as well. Even tho my Cutaway doesn't show it.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=2008_08182rach0054.mp4
-Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The way I opened the up on my kit was grind them out from behind with my Dremel. Using a small grinding wheel I got the window plastic extremely thin/non-existent and then just touched it up with an Xacto. The windows ended up even and precise.


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

You will definatly need magnifiers at this scale...

https://www.heimerdingercutlery.com/images/dnda2_doneganoptvisor.gif

I got mine at Hobby Lobby for about $25. They are 2.5x with a flip down
to 4x if I remember.

I'll most some photos of the window construction soon, combination
of plexiglass strips, fiber optics and masking.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> The way I opened the up on my kit was grind them out from behind with my Dremel. Using a small grinding wheel I got the window plastic extremely thin/non-existent and then just touched it up with an Xacto. The windows ended up even and precise.


There are, like, FIFTY + lighted windows on the ship, at least- how long did it take you??:freak:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Jason.
You make it look to easy.
-Jim


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

galaxy_jason said:


> They are 2.5x with a flip down
> to 4x if I remember.


I use 3.25, but I really need to upgrade since I'm just past the half-century mark. :lol:


----------



## scifiguy67 (Jan 18, 2011)

all i was going to do to mine was 1) dill out the holes for the windows (make larger holes) (2) fill the holes with clear resin sand and primer (3) remove primer around windows with thinner (4) cut the windows on sticker sheet that came with the kit put them on clear window areas (5) air brush black around them for light leaks (6) prime again and paint remove stickers ( you can use cut tape or the stickers) i did this for my "22" years ago it should work at this scale too. oh and small fiber optics for the round windows


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

galaxy_jason said:


> You will definatly need magnifiers at this scale...
> 
> https://www.heimerdingercutlery.com/images/dnda2_doneganoptvisor.gif


Harbor Freight's got a set for $10 that's exactly the same as the one I spent $50 on  They're quite nice IMHO : http://www.harborfreight.com/head-strap-magnifier-with-work-light-95890.html



Chrisisall said:


> There are, like, FIFTY + lighted windows on the ship, at least- how long did it take you??:freak:


OK, I'm a dope - I thought I read that the comment about the windows being impossible was in reference to the Voyager. I did NOT use that technique for the baby E.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just went back and looked through this thread again and realized that I hadn't commented previous to my (wrong) window comment. D'oh! Now to correct that oversight:

WOW! That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> the baby E.


"the baby E"- that's SO funny!!!:lol:


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

The windows have been the hardest part of this build, even harder than the motorized nacelles. OK, maybe not but I digress.

I wanted to use the same technique as I used on my 1/175 Refit-A so I need to find something at a small scale.

I needed to find plexiglass in the same thickness as the window and a search through Michaels found this...

http://galaxyphoto.com/ent_1000/tos_1000_win1.jpg

I then decided on fiber optics for the round windows but honestly the diameter I used was too big. I used the same thickness as the rectangular windows but they should be about half.

Installed...
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent_1000/tos_1000_win2.jpg

Inside...
http://galaxyphoto.com/ent_1000/tos_1000_win3.jpg

Then sand down flush with the hull and mask with tiny strips of tape and a drop of white glue for the round windows.

After painting and removing the masking there was a lot of scraping and touch up with a tiny brush. Honestly with the lights off it doesn't look that great but the nice thing about this technique is the light comes through nice and clean so with the windows lit you don't see the flaws!

-Jason Ware
http://galaxyphoto.com


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Jason, you are a modeling WIZARD!!! :thumbsup:
I am so impressed with your skillz!!!!
Kudos!!!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Whipped up a this little guy last night to soon reside in the bay....

http://galaxyphoto.com/ent_1000/shuttle_1000.jpg


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

not bad, but does the shuttlecraft have a full interior?

and if so, is it lighted inside?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

galaxy_jason said:


> Whipped up a this little guy last night to soon reside in the bay....
> 
> http://galaxyphoto.com/ent_1000/shuttle_1000.jpg


I love the micro stuff......:thumbsup:


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

drmcoy said:


> not bad, but does the shuttlecraft have a full interior?
> 
> and if so, is it lighted inside?


Damn, time to pull out the Dremel


----------

